# Planning to Move to Nijmegen from Singapore.



## Singaporean (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi there,

Am planning to move to Nijmegen from Singapore to work as an Engineer. My wife who is also a Singaporean will be on some visitor pass and she would like to work. We plan to bring our dog along.

If anyone living in Nijmegen area can give some pointers in terms of cost of living, possiblity of spouse working, accommodation, mode of travel, and dog friendliness, that will he much appeciated.

Look forward to your thoughts.

Best Regards,
Vicknesh


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It really will depend on the type of visa your wife has. It is very often the case that the "trailing spouse" does not get work privileges (i.e. a work permit). That may be changeable once you're on site, but take it one step at a time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Singaporean (Aug 23, 2017)

*Thank you Bev.*



Bevdeforges said:


> It really will depend on the type of visa your wife has. It is very often the case that the "trailing spouse" does not get work privileges (i.e. a work permit). That may be changeable once you're on site, but take it one step at a time.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev.


----------

